# T2i vs T3i



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Which one was I supposed to buy? I bought the T2i and then I thought wait ... shouldn't I get the 3i? 3 comes after 2 and isn't the 3 better? But When I went back to buy a lens there was a canon sales rep at best buy and he suggested not to view them as sequential but as siblings...so I went on canons website and did a compare and they both look to be the same camera...explain explain explain


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2012)

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

Very similar cameras, but the T3i has a fully articulated screen.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

If you were to upgrade from a T2i and wanted an articulating screen, I'd say look at the 60D.


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 1, 2012)

T3i also has built in wireless trigger for Flash. T2i does not.  That and the screen mentioned above are the major differences.


----------



## tknott1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

Im just getting into the photography thing, I went and got a t2i today. When I was doing research they said it was almost the same camera beside for the diffrences pointed out above.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

tknott1984 said:


> Im just getting into the photography thing, I went and got a t2i today. When I was doing research they said it was almost the same camera beside for the diffrences pointed out above.



You are correct, it's the same camera... aside from the differences.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 2, 2012)

Tyler, that Shat made me lol and made my wife give me that "u crazy mofo" look.



ClickAddict said:


> T3i also has built in wireless trigger for Flash. T2i does not.  That and the screen mentioned above are the major differences.


 
That's why I'm buying the T3i and not the T2i.


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> tknott1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Im just getting into the photography thing, I went and got a t2i today. When I was doing research they said it was almost the same camera beside for the diffrences pointed out above.
> ...



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------

